# Turkey Team #4



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Gobbler Getters? Turkey Takers?


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

i like gobbler getters what about everyone else?


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

AGREED  
is everyone using bows or are some people using guns ??


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm using both!


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

nice i think i might do the same! ill get one with a gun first then head out with the bow


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

thats what i am doing i am going kids day with a shotgun and get one underneath my belt then the rest of the season i am going with my bow!


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

does everyone agree with the name gobbler getters?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah that name will be sweet, bow only for me


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

alright 4 out of 10 people have agreed on the name we need two more and then thats our name! i am getting some magnus bullheads i need to get me some arrows to use with them.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Well I agree. I guess I should i came up with it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Name doesn't matter to me. We going after them with bow or gun?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

bow for me


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

1 day of shotgun and the rest bow put my mathews reezen to work!


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

whats everybodys real name mine nathan


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Brandon


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Jacob here, I'm gonna go big or go home this year(bow only)


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

ya sweet i am getting my magnus bullheads soon!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Patrick, shooting the monster  have we decided on our name yet so i can put it in my sig?


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

thats a sweet bow i shot the monster before i sho the reezen but i fell in love with the reezen! I guess lets just go with gobbler getters!


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

how do you change the the thread name?


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

Josh, im gonna be using gun and bow


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

mathewsreezen15 said:


> how do you change the the thread name?


It was aid to Keep the thread name as team #4 but contact a mod.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

mathewsreezen15 said:


> thats a sweet bow i shot the monster before i sho the reezen but i fell in love with the reezen! I guess lets just go with gobbler getters!


thats funny because my dealer was giving me an amazing deal on either a reezen 6.5 or monster 6 and i shot the reezen first and was about to take it but figured i better shoot the monster and i absolutly loved it, expecially the speed :thumb:


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

speeds out of the monsters and moster xlr8's are pretty amazing!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

im ready to hear some gobbling already! that sound is addicting


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

yes it is and nerve pumping!


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

just ordered my magnus bullheads 100 grain! ordering my bullhead arrows tommoow from manus! :smile: :smile:


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

lopping some heads eh? :thumb: nice


----------



## Andrew/Ohio (Dec 6, 2009)

Who Are Alll The People On This Team #4??


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

Team 4
Jmr450
Nebowhntr
turkey Tim
Mathewsreezen15
Zimtown
Corpralbarn
Hoyt1021
Bowhunter110
N7709K
Bowhunterjon

these are the people on team #4


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

Where ya'll from? im from western nebraska, btw my names ethan. i havent been on lately but i got a new computer so im back. il be using strictly a bow.


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

i am from northern virginia!


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

i havent been able to get on lately, but is this for any species of turkey? out here in nebraska we have three different strains of turkeys and where i hunt there are all 3 and was just wondering if they all count, but beings where alotta u guys are back east im assuming everything counts...


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

NEbowhntr said:


> i havent been able to get on lately, but is this for any species of turkey? out here in nebraska we have three different strains of turkeys and where i hunt there are all 3 and was just wondering if they all count, but beings where alotta u guys are back east im assuming everything counts...


everything counts i beleive


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

im from southeastern kentucky, i was feeding my cattle thursday and seen 24 turkeys right next to my blind. one of them had a beard that dragged the ground


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Western KY


----------



## turkeytim (Dec 30, 2009)

*Gobblergetters it is*

Im Tim from nebraska bow only for me I will post some pics of the turkeys on my lease tommorrow whem I go collect sd cards from cams and refill feeders.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Western PA


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

when does everybody's seasons open? 

April 17th for me


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

April 24th - Junior Hunt


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

mine starts after april 1st, but I'm probably not hunting til the middle or end of april


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

march 25th. it cant come any sooner! im ready.


----------



## turkeytim (Dec 30, 2009)

*season opens*



NEbowhntr said:


> march 25th. it cant come any sooner! im ready.



I here ya Nebowhntr just hoping alot of this snow is gone by the time season comes around


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

turkeytim said:


> I here ya Nebowhntr just hoping alot of this snow is gone by the time season comes around


no kidding. i think that theres guna be alot left around if it dont warm up soon... and theres more snow on the way tonight and tomorrow:BangHead:


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

woops.. lol forgot all about the contest i signed up for.. oh well, i'm here now. 

hey this is Trevor and i'm 16. I live in Oklahoma and hunt Kansas too. all my seasons start around the beginning of April. killled 8 birds over the last few years and looking for a couple more this year. good luck to everyone on team 4! hunt safe, hunt hard!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

sounds like we have some true turkey killers on our team


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i heard the first gobble of the year this morning, saw two strutters yesterday


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

Hoyt1021 said:


> i heard the first gobble of the year this morning, saw two strutters yesterday


me too. just saw a couple nice toms gettn into it a lil. but its sposed to get cold so i hope it dont mess em u to much before thursday. bring on the 25th!!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i would love to hunt thursday!! i have a feeling the PA season isnt going to be too good this year for #s of birds, but we'll make it happen :thumb:


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

well got out this afternoon for the first time. got pretty close, but took my friend along and i just got him into archery and he didnt get the shot off in time. then i drew on him and he stepped behind a bush at 36 yards and then he just dissapeared. its still too early. theyre not talking AT ALL!!! but it was still fun. maybe tomorrow will pay off.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

good luck! get some points on the board for us


----------



## turkeytim (Dec 30, 2009)

*I am starting off the Season*

In the morning hope to score some points for Team #4.


----------



## turkeytim (Dec 30, 2009)

*photos from the blind*

Well I gave it my best but this Tom just would not commit to the distance that I like to shoot so he lives another day. Today was miserable wet and cold. It was drizzling when I got to spot and on the walk in then it stopped till about 10am and then it downpoured for 2.5 hours straight I had to get out of the woods early. Still a fun day try again tommorrow.


----------



## turkeytim (Dec 30, 2009)

*out to the turkey woods in the morning*

hope the weather is better than last weekend. Team 4 needs some points on the board


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

turkeytim said:


> hope the weather is better than last weekend. Team 4 needs some points on the board


well that sure isnt the case out in nebraska. its snowed the last two days and when it aint snowing its either raining or the famous nebraska wind is ripping 30+ mph.... not exactly great turkey hunting weather. the birds were starting to talk a little this week early but i havent heard a turkey since tuesday night so idk how soon il be getn us any points... its sposed to warm up tomorrow so maybe after church and easter dinner il get out.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

anybody having anymore encounters??


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm headed out next weekend(16-18th), hope to tag out


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

dangit! forgot about the youth contest again! ok here we go guys.. i'm tagged out in Kansas now! 

self filmed





best bird was 23.5 lbs, 8.5 beard and 1 inch spurs - 23.5 + 10 + 10 + 17 = 60.5


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

some things have come up and all i get to hunt it this weekend. I got two days to tag out, so I'm just gonna try to shoot one. 

We'll see how it goes


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

woo team #4 on the board!!! great job bowhunter110


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll get the story and pics up later but I tagged out saturday AM after 20min in the blind

26lb tom
8.5" beard
Inch spurs

total of 63 points for team 4


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

As promised here is the story and pics:

Got up to where I was hunting of friday afternoon. We went out and placed blinds out that night and looked for some sign. Saturday morning we got up at 5am, but got a late start getting out of the house. I got to my blind at 6:05 or so. Got the decoys out and just sat down in the blind when I heard the first bird gobble, he was close too. Called to him and he answered, sounded louder than before. I called and he kept answering, all the while getting closer. Right before he came out of the woods into the field that I was hunting I heard two more toms gobble bout 50 and 75yds away. He stepped into the field, full strut, about 25yds away and straight south of me. He saw the decoys and came right in. I wasn't really ready for him so I had to quickly, while trying not to be seen moving in the blind, get up bow up and ready to shoot. He came into about 10yds and I got a chance to draw. I think he saw me move because he started to leave, went a couple steps, stopped and got a slicktrick tipped FMJ through the pumpstation. He ran off into the woods after I shot and I lost sight of him. 

After about a minute of calming down after getting my first animal with a bow, I texted my friend who got me into bowhunting to tell him I got one. I got out of the blind found my nice bloody arrow and followed his tracks in the plowed field till he went into the woods. He went about 30yds into the trees and tipped over. 

I was planning on being out hunting for a couple hours, but the whole thing came together in 20min, maybe less. 

I was very excited and happy to call him in all by myself and get him with a bow. Turned out that it was an 8yd shot.

Here are the pics(sorry about the one in the field, i was all by myself so I had to use the timer on my camera)


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry to post on your thread team number 4, I'm on number 2, but congrats on the bird Jacob!!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

doubled up today!!!! me and a friend smoked two long beards! pics to come! got mine with the blackout monster. 24lbs 10" beard and 1.125" spurs


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

never had a turkey hunt work out so good, i think team #4 is taking this contest :thumb:


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

racking up more points for us, my bird is... Your score is 24 + 11.25 + 11.25 + 20 = 66.5


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> racking up more points for us, my bird is... Your score is 24 + 11.25 + 11.25 + 20 = 66.5


Sweet birds.

Little off topic, but hows that monster treating you? Do you have to shallow track cams, or the newer style?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i have the newer style, i love the bow. i wanted a speed bow that wasnt horrible to shoot, i have it cranked down for turkeys and the speed is still sick. Never had a problem with any of the mathews i've owned this year (reezen 6.5, monster 6 in camo, and z7) although i kept coming back to the monster


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> i have the newer style, i love the bow. i wanted a speed bow that wasnt horrible to shoot, i have it cranked down for turkeys and the speed is still sick. Never had a problem with any of the mathews i've owned this year (reezen 6.5, monster 6 in camo, and z7) although i kept coming back to the monster


I know about the speed. I used my alphaburner at 62lbs with a 480gr arrow and still blew through the bird. 

I really want to pick up a monster, but idk if i can swing it


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

sell that alphamax or try to trade it off if you dont have the extra cash, that could be a possibility if your liking the burner more?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> sell that alphamax or try to trade it off if you dont have the extra cash, that could be a possibility if your liking the burner more?


I'm keeping the AM35. Its one of the bows that I can pick up anytime and shoot the same with it as I did when I put it away.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah they are really nice. You can find a used monster in the classifieds around $500 if you can get the money, some really good deals there


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

one of the guys i go with went out today(opener) and got a small tom, and said there was about 30 more in another field on the way out. and earlier tonight we had a jake and a hen at 80 yds, so tmo im hoping to get a nice tom!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

back up.

Anyone else tag out?


----------

